# Staffordshire County Lunatic Asylum (St Georges) Jan 10



## sj9966 (Jan 31, 2010)

The Staffordshire County Lunatic Asylum was founded in 1818 on Corporation Street, Stafford.
It later became St George's Hospital and closed some time during the mid nineties.

Visited on a snowy Sunday morning, a bit of a mission to get in. Bumped into two others as I was leaving, if you happen to see this, I hope it all went well.

It doesn't look like there is long left for it now, it is pretty much falling apart by itself but demo is looming as there are demolition tags all over the place which were not here when I visited last April. The floors that are left are really dodgy and to be honest it is that far gone it is pretty much a ruin in places.

Not a lot to see really and I still didn't manage to find the basement.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the look of this place..that second pic of the stairwell is great.The floors sure are knacked too..think I will visit one night


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 1, 2010)

Woo to that collapsing floor!  Good to see the old girl's just about hanging on though. I was editing some 07 visit pics for my website the other day, and was wondering if she still looked the same out front.
Cheers for posting, sj. Love the little windowed stair pic.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one! Didn't realise that this was a fair size building. The decay is absolutely beautiful, you've captured it well. I love that floor too!


----------



## lost (Feb 1, 2010)

The collapsing floor shot makes me queasy. Nice shots.


----------



## Gangeox (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff mate, looks like the scaffolding has been thinned out a bit since mine and Neosea's visit, (could be wrong though) shame about the basement but theres always next time


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 1, 2010)

Gangeox said:


> Good stuff mate, looks like the scaffolding has been thinned out a bit since mine and Neosea's visit, (could be wrong though) shame about the basement but theres always next time



Yes, there is a lot less scaffolding in the hall than there was when I was there previously.

I plan on returning for the basement, it isn't much of a drive for me to get there.


----------



## Gangeox (Feb 2, 2010)

sj9966 said:


> Yes, there is a lot less scaffolding in the hall than there was when I was there previously.
> 
> I plan on returning for the basement, it isn't much of a drive for me to get there.



Did you notice anywork that had been carried out where the scaffolding was? or maybe they are hoping the roof collapses for their own means


----------



## SophieW (Feb 2, 2010)

My boyfriend lives directly opposite this! Didn't realise until i saw Corporation Street! 
Love your shots! Is it still like this? I'm doing an A level photography project for Growth and Decay so figured this would be a great place to take photos! and i'm going up there in 2 weeks


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gangeox said:


> Did you notice anywork that had been carried out where the scaffolding was? or maybe they are hoping the roof collapses for their own means



Too be honest I didn't notice, they are renovating some of the buildings close to it but the main buliding is covered in demolition tags.



SophieW said:


> My boyfriend lives directly opposite this! Didn't realise until i saw Corporation Street!
> Love your shots! Is it still like this? I'm doing an A level photography project for Growth and Decay so figured this would be a great place to take photos! and i'm going up there in 2 weeks



Thanks, and yes it is still like this.


----------



## mookster (Feb 7, 2010)

love that covered stairway, brilliant pic...and that collapsing floor is scary!


----------



## beanymanuk (Feb 9, 2010)

How exactly do you get into the hospital as I can see on google maps there is a fence all the way round it?


----------



## The_Revolution (Feb 9, 2010)

beanymanuk said:


> How exactly do you get into the hospital as I can see on google maps there is a fence all the way round it?



You must be confusing it with the prison next door


----------



## vmlopes (Feb 9, 2010)

beanymanuk said:


> How exactly do you get into the hospital as I can see on google maps there is a fence all the way round it?



Why dont you check it for yourself, seeing as your from there


----------



## mookster (Feb 9, 2010)

beanymanuk said:


> How exactly do you get into the hospital as I can see on google maps there is a fence all the way round it?



pole-vault with double pike and twist


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 9, 2010)

beanymanuk said:


> How exactly do you get into the hospital as I can see on google maps there is a fence all the way round it?



I like to use my Jetpac


----------



## losttom (Feb 10, 2010)

sj9966 said:


> I like to use my Jetpac





mookster said:


> pole-vault with double pike and twist


----------



## beanymanuk (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll just climb over somewhere then lol


----------



## SophieW (Feb 17, 2010)

i second that, how on earth do you get in?
i've come to stafford all the way from essex and have been to try and take photos of the building but cant, for the life of me, find a single way in! 
any realistic suggestions? lol


----------



## Gangeox (Feb 17, 2010)

SophieW said:


> i second that, how on earth do you get in?
> i've come to stafford all the way from essex and have been to try and take photos of the building but cant, for the life of me, find a single way in!
> any realistic suggestions? lol





beanymanuk said:


> How exactly do you get into the hospital as I can see on google maps there is a fence all the way round it?



Come on guy's, you really dont think people are going to spoon feed you access details do you?


----------



## sj9966 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to report that there has been another fire here, and it looks like it was pretty bad.







http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/s...re/8553323.stm

Picture source: http://www.staffordforum.com/viewtopic.php?id=4159&p=2


----------



## meth_ (Mar 8, 2010)

and a video; http://www.expressandstar.com/2010/03/08/arson-fear-on-hospital-fire/


----------



## mookster (Mar 8, 2010)

absolutely sickening


----------



## Daddy_Longlegs (Mar 8, 2010)

When i first heard about the fire my first thoughts were "Oh great, it's been finished off ready for the flats" but after i walked round it earlier today (i lve right on the doorstep, and obviously i was the 'right' side of the fence !!) it wasn't as bad as i first thought... Still bad enough though-

As you look at it from what was the main entrance at the front, the entire West wing is now missing its roof and there looks to be damage to the 3rd floor (obviously!!), a few collapses and water damage on the 2nd floor and possibly 1st floor damage in places... The room with the murals painted on the walls might have been damaged, can't remember if it was on the 2nd or 3rd floor... Typical- the only part with decent floors!!! Aparently the area around the staff canteen has also been damaged (again)...

I snapped a couple of photos i can post if you want, i was going to try to ask and find out a few details but i was scared off by the mean and tough looking police and firemen 

Lets hope St. Georges can survive it's latest 'trial by fire' as it was my first explore, i have many good memories of visiting that place with good friends (they know who they are ) and wouldn't like to see it pulled down for many more years


----------



## dead pigeon (Mar 9, 2010)

This looks very inviting, must visit before its been demolished. Nice shots.


----------



## sj9966 (Mar 9, 2010)

dead pigeon said:


> This looks very inviting, must visit before its been demolished. Nice shots.



I think pretty much everything in these pictures has been burnt out now.


----------



## dead pigeon (Mar 9, 2010)

i dont usually but..


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 9, 2010)

Daddy_Longlegs said:


> As you look at it from what was the main entrance at the front, the entire West wing is now missing its roof and there looks to be damage to the 3rd floor (obviously!!), a few collapses and water damage on the 2nd floor and possibly 1st floor damage in places...



If you stand in front of the entrance the bit to the left had already gone. The latest fire has taken off the rest of the roof. Given the water damage that was there a few years back it probably won't last another rainy spring (or damping down). Inside the roof space was a bit dodgy before due to the damp as it was...

There's probably still the tower, chapel and a few other bits left to visit. You could climb up onto the roof in the centre above the main entrance, not anymore.


----------



## Daddy_Longlegs (Mar 9, 2010)

The_Revolution said:


> If you stand in front of the entrance the bit to the left had already gone. The latest fire has taken off the rest of the roof. Given the water damage that was there a few years back it probably won't last another rainy spring (or damping down). Inside the roof space was a bit dodgy before due to the damp as it was...
> 
> There's probably still the tower, chapel and a few other bits left to visit. You could climb up onto the roof in the centre above the main entrance, not anymore.



Yeah, when we went round we stuck to the right hand side as it had the roof, some floors/ceilings and wasn't too badly damaged- but as you say, with the roof now missing and fire damage it'll soon look like the left hand side- a shell

I've been most other places, does anyone know where the illusive basement is? Or even the morgue? Been looking for them for ages and i can't find either- it's probably been right under my nose the whole time !!





The affected area is highlighted in the red box





The West wing, now the roof is gone it's just a matter of time before it ends up becoming a shell like the East wing


----------



## meth_ (Mar 10, 2010)

you can see it better here;

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showpost.php?p=154179&postcount=21[/ame]



There is no morgue, and the basement is behind a door from the courtyard to the rear of the main building. down near where the tower and back of the chapel are.


----------

